# Photo Challenge.......?



## thetrue

Soooo, it seems this site hasn't done this in a while. Yeah, yeah I know "Who is this new guy trying to run things? Who does he think he is?" Just remember, you were the new guy one time!

I personally enjoy photo challenges - They give you an opportunity to see how each person perceives different subjects. I was wondering (hoping) if perhaps someone might get this started again? Not from a competitive standpoint, more of a different people's perception, educational, and entertainment standpoint.

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## unpopular

stfu nooB. stop trying to run the place.


----------



## sactown024

I like them

+1


----------



## thetrue

unpopular said:


> stfu nooB. stop trying to run the place.


I'm soooooooo sorry <walking away, tail between legs>


----------



## KmH

Interest ebbs and flows. It's currently at low ebb.

I don't know who last handled this forum.


----------



## Sirashley

If you want photo challenges, go to my personal favorite photography website, DPChallenge - A Digital Photography Contest I don't know why they quit doing challenges here at TPF, it doesn't really make sense to me. They had a good thing going with sponsorship and everything. Even if they did away with that, friendly competition is always fun... :thumbup:

At Dpchallenge they have weekly challenges, and different editing rulesets depending on your skill level. It is an excellent place to improve your photography skills and gain feedback. For what its worth, this isn't spam, you can view my profile there and see that I've been an active participant there for some time... Sirashley - User Profile - DPChallenge

Hope to see you over there, I've just started entering challenges again now that I am getting some free time on my hands.


----------



## SUNR15E

Would it not be better to see this forum doing this...rather than send members to another forum...?? unless this other forum is in some way connected..?? I will go check now...and if it is better maybe I will never come back...lol

Oh wait yes there is a degree of loyalty so I will look...but not touch does that count.. 

SUNR15E


----------



## andymac1981

SUNR15E said:
			
		

> Would it not be better to see this forum doing this...rather than send members to another forum...?? unless this other forum is in some way connected..?? I will go check now...and if it is better maybe I will never come back...lol
> 
> Oh wait yes there is a degree of loyalty so I will look...but not touch does that count..
> 
> SUNR15E



I'm new myself but quite enjoying the forum so far so it would be nice to see some challenges on the forum. Not looking for any big prizes but would be nice to have some healthy competition I think it can help everyone to improve.


----------



## Vannah

_


thetrue said:



			Soooo, it seems this site hasn't done this in a while. Yeah, yeah I know "Who is this new guy trying to run things? Who does he think he is?" Just remember, you were the new guy one time!

I personally enjoy photo challenges - They give you an opportunity to see how each person perceives different subjects. I was wondering (hoping) if perhaps someone might get this started again? Not from a competitive standpoint, more of a different people's perception, educational, and entertainment standpoint.
		
Click to expand...

_


thetrue said:


> im a newbie to...im part of another forum for frogs and they hv photo challenges and they are fun. I agree they do give a chance to see different perceptions and a chance to give advice(nicely).
> Agree with this.  "Not from a competitive standpoint, more of a different people's perception, educational, and entertainment standpoint."
> lots of things with photography can get very competitive itd be nice to have an enviroment for those who do it for fun and just want to share and get tips.


----------



## photoloverpp

so many guys are asking for photo challenges, where is the MOD? or anyone else that familiar with the rules and has the experience of organizing a contest, could help to start a thread to let others take part in?


----------



## aviorpictures

this id like to see.

cheers, :thumbup:


----------



## paross2

I'd love to see photo contests here as well, even if unpopular wants to be mean about it.


----------



## unpopular

I'm just bitter because nobody likes me.


----------



## runnah

unpopular said:


> I'm just bitter because nobody likes me.



I like you as much as I can like a faceless avatar on an internet forum.


----------



## unpopular

aww! thx runnah!


----------



## thetrue

What? I thought everyone likes an @$$?


----------



## runnah

thetrue said:


> What? I thought everyone likes an @$$?




You don't even have an avatar, therefore you do not exist.


----------



## unpopular

you can say ass, you know.


----------



## thetrue

runnah said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? I thought everyone likes an @$$?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even have an avatar, therefore you do not exist.
Click to expand...

I'll get to it one of these days.



unpopular said:


> you can say ass, you know.


Hmm, didn't know that. A lot of forums censor ass. In text AND photo.


----------



## runnah

thetrue said:


> I like butts



Indeed.


----------



## thetrue

Didn't I say that on some other thread?


----------



## Michael79

Seems there's a lot of interest, who's gonna step up and suggest a challenge theme?


----------



## bluehouse

Believe in yourself, You can achieve everything.


----------



## bluehouse

I like it. Thanks for informing this.


----------



## bluehouse

I love to participate in photo challenges, when will held in 2013. I want to join your challenge.

Wedding Photography Denver 
Wedding Photo Packages Denver
Commercial Photography Denver
Event Photographers Denver


----------



## bluehouse

I love expect photo challenges, can I know where and when it will be held?? I'll wait for your reply.


----------



## alexjeffries

need more photography challenges .......... asap


----------



## MLCIII

Really guys? Look down...

June's challenge:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allenge-june-13-something-you-don-t-like.html

May's Challenge (go vote):
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-challenge/329570-may-postcard-entries-voting.html


----------



## bluehouse

I love photography and its my profession too. When this challenge will be held??


----------

